# Pregunta sobre sensor IR para cuentavueltas



## Vicens (Mar 11, 2009)

Hola a todos, 

Queria haceros una pregunta. Tengo que montar un cuentavueltas para el scalextric de mi cuñado pequeño, i havia pensado hacerlo por infrarrojos, por el tema de no tocar ninguna pista del scalextric.

Pero tengo dos problemas, 

1. no puedo crear la barrera de IR en horizontal, por falta de espacio entre los coches, y no me da para meter ningun miniled IR. Y havia pensado hacer algo como lo que os adjunto abajo.

2.No tengo ni idea de como implementar el circuito detector (el que hara de CLK), para que no alla falsas señales en el circuito contador.

Grácias por todo, anticipadamente.

Vicenç.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 11, 2009)

hola
puedes emplear este circuito
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm


----------



## snowboard (Mar 11, 2009)

¡Que genial el GIF!
Otra opción es usar fotoceldas, revisa acá YouTube - Telemecanique Sensors

saludos


----------



## Vicens (Mar 12, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias a todos, hoy mismo lo intento.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2009)

Hace como 15 años diseñamos con un socio, un sistema de "cuentavueltas" para un club de automodelismo. El sistema se conectaba a la PC, medía con precisión de milésimas de segundo y otra parva de cosas, pero el montaje de los sensores era directamente bajo la pista. Si bien esto implica una modificación muy leve a uno de los tramos de la scalectrix, la modificación es completamente invisible y solo tienes que quitar dos pedacitos de plástico, uno en cada costado de la canaleta por donde el auto lleva la guía y recibe electricidad. En ese lugar luego montas un optoacoplador ranurado, o un LED IR y un fototransistor, lo que te quede más comodo. Y ya está listo el sensor. La propia guía que lleva el auto es la que se encarga de interrumpir el haz infrarrojo. Mirá el dibujo que creo que es mas claro.

Lo importante de esto es no pueden mover ni tocar los optos, y además no vas a depender de que la carcaza del auto refleje la luz IR bien o mal.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2009)

Vicens dijo:
			
		

> ......1. no puedo crear la barrera de IR en horizontal, por falta de espacio entre los coches, y no me da para meter ningun miniled IR. Y havia pensado hacer algo como lo que os adjunto abajo....


¿ Y por que no verticalmente ?
Colocas sobre la pista un puente
Sobre el puente los emisores y receptores
Para que el receptor "Reciba" colocas en el piso de la pista un autoadhesivo reflectante de aluminio (Trabaja por "Rebote")
Cuando pasa el coche se interrumpe la señal de ese coche
Pueden pasar todos los coches al mismo tiempo y todos se detectaran porque cada uno interrumpe su propio circuito de infrarrojo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para que el receptor "Reciba" colocas en el piso de la pista un autoadhesivo reflectante de aluminio (Trabaja por "Rebote")
> Cuando pasa el coche se interrumpe la señal de ese coche



El problema con ese esquema es mantener limpio el aluminio que hace de "espejo". Es increíble la habilidad que tienen esos autitos para arrastrar la suciedad pegada en los neumáticos y dejarla depositada sobre cualquier cosa que tenga relieve, incluso en la misma pista.

Saludos!


----------



## Vicens (Mar 12, 2009)

Había pensado hacerlo de manera vertical, pero no se como montar el circuito para que la señal sea suficientemente potente para que vaya y vuelva. 

Gracias por la idea, y si, los cochecitos ensucian que no veas, sería otro problema.

Saludos


----------

